# Firefox stellt mein Script nicht dar! IE-Explorer geht



## barndelie (7. Mrz 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Javascript von meinen Dozenten bekommen welches ich für meine Webseite www.hks-techniker.de umgeschrieben habe (links das Baumdiagram). Leider funktioniert es nur im IE-Explorer und nicht in Firefox.
Könnt ihr mir sagen wo der Fehler liegt? Danke im voraus 


<html>
<head>
<title>Baummen&</title>

<script language="JavaScript1.2" type="text/javascript">
<!--
/*
	Script:       Baummenü
	Version:      1.01
	Datum:        31.05.2000
	Autor:        Andreas Zierhut
	E-Mail:       Andreas.Zierhut@gmx.de
	Homepage:     http://www.dhtml-now.de
	Beschreibung: Erstellt ein Menü im Stil des Window-Explorers
	Copyright (c) 2000 by Andreas Zierhut. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.
	Das Script darf kostenlos weiterverwendet werden.
	Der Kommentar darf nicht aus dem Script entfernt werden.
*/

/*
	Update am 31.05.2000
	~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

	  - Neuer Parameter: CloseSubfolders
	    bestimmt, ob eventuell geöffnete Unterordner geschlossen werden sollen
	  - Gestrichelter Rahmen erscheint im IE nicht mehr bei Klick auf einen Link / Ordner
	  - Für einen Ordner kann ein Link angegeben werden (nur sinnvoll in Frames)
	  - Die Links werden im NN nicht mehr überlagert, sondern erst wird der Platz reserviert
	    und anschließend werden die neuen Links angezeigt
*/

var ie = document.all ? true : false;
var ns = document.layers ? true : false;

var marked = false;
var itt = new Array();
var itc;
var allitc = 0;

function Folder(Ordner, Nr, Name, Text, URL, Target, ImgName, Font, Icon, ClickIcon)
{
  this.Ordner = Ordner;
  this.Nr = Nr;
  this.Name = Name;
  this.Text = Text;
  this.URL = URL;
  if (URL) {
    if (Target)
      this.Target = Target;
    else
      this.Target = BaseTarget;
  }
  else
    this.Target = '';
  this.ImgName = ImgName;
  this.Font = Font;
  this.Icon = Icon;
  if (ClickIcon)
    this.ClickIcon = ClickIcon;
  else
    this.ClickIcon = Icon;
  this.isFolder = true;

  this.Items = new Array();
  this.addFolder = addFolder;
  this.addLink = addLink;
  this.getLink = getLink;
  this.build = build;

  this.IconSpace = 5;

  this.MarginTop = 4;
  this.MarginBottom = 4;
}

function addFolder(Unterordner, Text, URL, Target, Font, Icon, ClickIcon)
{
  allitc++;
  this.Items[this.Items.length] = new Folder(this.Name, this.Items.length, Unterordner, Text, URL, Target, 'ExplImg'+allitc, Font, Icon, ClickIcon);
  window[Unterordner] = this.Items[this.Items.length-1];
  window[Unterordner].ParentNr = this.Items.length-1;
  window[Unterordner].ParentOrdner = this;
}

function Link(Text, URL, Target, ImgName, Font, Icon)
{
  this.Text = Text;
  this.URL = URL;
  if (Target)
    this.Target = Target;
  else
    this.Target = BaseTarget;
  this.ImgName = ImgName;
  this.Font = Font;
  this.Icon = Icon;
  this.getLink = getLink;
  this.isFolder = false;

  this.IconSpace = 5;

  this.MarginTop = 4;
  this.MarginBottom = 4;
}

function addLink(Text, URL, Target, Font, Icon)
{
  allitc++;
  this.Items[this.Items.length] = new Link(Text, URL, Target, 'ExplImg'+allitc, Font, Icon);
}

function getLink()
{
  var A;
  if (!this.isFolder)
    A = '<a href="'+this.URL+'" target="'+this.Target+'" onFocus="this.blur()"';
  else
    A = '<a href="'+(this.URL ? this.URL : 'javascript:void(0)')+'"'+(this.Target ? ' target="'+this.Target+'"' : '')+' onClick="openFolder(\''+this.Ordner+'\', '+this.Nr+', \''+this.Name+'\');return false;" onFocus="this.blur()"';

  return('<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0>' + (this.MarginTop ? '<tr><td>'+sp(1,this.MarginTop)+'</td></tr>' : '') +
         '<tr><td nowrap>' + A + ' class="'+this.Font+'">'+this.Icon.getTag(this.ImgName)+sp(this.IconSpace,1)+this.Text+'</a></td></tr>' +
         (this.MarginBottom ? '<tr><td>'+sp(1,this.MarginBottom)+'</td></tr>' : '') + '</table>');
}

function build()
{
  var Style = '<style type="text/css">\n';
  for (var i=0; i < Fonts.length; i++)
      Style += '.' + Fonts_.Name + ' { ' + Fonts.getStyle() + ' }\n';
  Style += '</style>';

  document.write(Style);

  var its = FirstFolder.Items;
  itc = 0;
  for (var i=0; i < its.length; i++) {

    var PosLeft = Left(itt[itc]);
    var PosTop  = Top(itt[itc])+Height(itt[itc]);
    if (!i) {
      PosLeft += StartX; PosTop += StartY;
      if (marked) { PosLeft += Left('ExPos'); PosTop += Top('ExPos'); }
    }

    itc = free();
    if (ns)
      with(document.ids[itt[itc]]) { position = 'absolute'; left = PosLeft; top = PosTop; }
    its.LName = itt[itc];
    document.write('<div id="'+itt[itc]+'"' + (ie ? ' style="position: absolute; left: '+PosLeft+'; top: '+PosTop+'"' : '') + '>'+its.getLink()+'</div>');

  }
}

var FolderTree = new Array();

function openFolder(Ordner, Nr, Unterordner)
{
  var fol = window[Unterordner];
  var FNr = offen(fol);
  if (FNr != -1) {

    if (ns)
      document[fol.LName].document.images[0].src=fol.Icon.Picture.src;
    else
      document[fol.ImgName].src = fol.Icon.Picture.src;
    var tmpo = FolderTree[FNr].ParentOrdner;
    var tmpn = FolderTree[FNr].ParentNr;
    schliessen(FNr);
    arr.getLayers(tmpo, tmpn);
    for (var i=1; i < arr.Layers.length; i++)
      move(arr.Layers, null, RTop(arr.Layers[i-1]) + Height(arr.Layers[i-1]));

  }
  else {

    if (ns)
      document[fol.LName].document.images[0].src=fol.ClickIcon.Picture.src;
    else
      document[fol.ImgName].src = fol.ClickIcon.Picture.src;

    if (CloseSubfolders)
      for (var i=0; i<window[Ordner].Items.length; i++)
        if (window[Ordner].Items.isFolder && offen(window[Ordner].Items) != -1)
          openFolder(Ordner, i, window[Ordner].Items.Name, null);

    FolderTree[FolderTree.length] = fol;
    window[Unterordner].Nr = Nr;
    var its = fol.Items;
    var op = window[Ordner].Items[Nr].LName;
    for (var i=0; i < its.length; i++) {

      itc = free();
      var Name = itt[itc];
      make(Name);
      hide(Name);
      move(Name, Left(op)+Indent, RTop(!i ? op : its[i-1].LName) + Height(!i ? op : its[i-1].LName));
      its.LName = Name;
      its.it = itc;
      write(Name, its.getLink());
    }

    arr.getLayers(window[Ordner], Nr);
    for (var i=1; i < arr.Layers.length; i++)
      move(arr.Layers, null, RTop(arr.Layers[i-1]) + Height(arr.Layers[i-1]));

    for (var i=0; i < its.length; i++)
      show(its.LName);

  }
}
var arr = new MyArr();
function MyArr() { this.Layers = null; this.getLayers = getLayers; }

var start;
function getLayers(Ordner, Nr, NeuOrdner)
{
  if (Nr != -1) { this.Layers = new Array(); start = false; } else Nr = 0;
  if (!NeuOrdner) NeuOrdner = FirstFolder;
  var akt = NeuOrdner.Items;
  for (var i=0; i < akt.length; i++) {
    if (i == Nr && Ordner == NeuOrdner && !start)
      start = true;
    if (start)
      this.Layers[this.Layers.length] = akt.LName;
    if (akt.Items && offen(akt) != -1)
      this.getLayers(Ordner, -1, akt);
  }
}

function schliessen(FNr)
{
  var fol = FolderTree[FNr];
  var its = fol.Items;
  for (var i=0; i < its.length; i++) {
    hide(its.LName);
    itt[its.it] = null;
  }
  FolderTree[FNr] = FolderTree[FolderTree.length-1];
  FolderTree = FolderTree.slice(0, -1);

  for (var i=0; i < its.length; i++)
    if (its.Items && offen(its) != -1)
      schliessen(offen(its));
}

function offen(Ordner)
{
  for (var i=0; i < FolderTree.length; i++)
    if (FolderTree == Ordner)
      return i;

  return -1;
}

function free()
{
  for (var i=0; i < itt.length; i++) {
    if (!itt) {
      itt = 'Link'+i;
      return i;
    }
  }
  itt[itt.length] = 'Link'+itt.length;
  return itt.length-1;
}

function Icons(ieURL, nsURL, Breite, Hoehe)
{
  this.Picture = new Image();
  if (document.all || !nsURL)
    this.Picture.src = ieURL;
  else
    this.Picture.src = nsURL;
  this.Breite = Breite;
  this.Hoehe = Hoehe;
  this.getTag = getTag;
}

function getTag(Name)
{
  return('
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





');
}

function Font(Name, fontColor, fontFamily, fontSize, fontWeight, fontStyle, textDecoration)
{
  this.Name = Name;
  this.fontColor = fontColor;
  this.fontFamily = fontFamily;
  this.fontSize = fontSize;
  this.fontWeight = fontWeight;
  this.textDecoration = textDecoration;
  this.fontStyle = fontStyle;
  this.getStyle = getStyle;
}
function getStyle()
{
  return('color: '+this.fontColor+'; font-family: '+this.fontFamily+'; font-size: '+this.fontSize+'; font-weight: '+this.fontWeight+'; text-decoration: '+this.textDecoration+'; font-style: '+this.fontStyle+';');
}

function mark()
{
  marked = true;
  if (ie)
    document.write('<span id="ExPos">'+sp(1,1)+'</span>');
  else if (ns)
    document.write('<ilayer name="ExPos">'+sp(1,1)+'</ilayer>');
}

function reserve(Hoehe)
{
  if (ns)
    document.write('<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 height="'+Hoehe+'"><tr><td>'+sp(1,1)+'</td></tr></table>');
}

function Left(l)
{
  if (ns && document[l])
    return document[l].pageX;
  else if (ie && document.all[l])
    return absLeft(document.all[l]);
  return 0;
}

function RTop(l){if(document.all) { if(document.all[l])return(document.all[l].style.posTop); } else return(Top(l)); return 0}

function Top(l)
{
  if (ns && document[l])
    return document[l].pageY;
  else if (ie && document.all[l])
    return absTop(document.all[l]);
  return 0;
}

function Width(l)
{
  if (ns && document[l])
    return document[l].document.width;
  else if (ie && document.all[l])
    return document.all[l].offsetWidth;
  return 0;
}

function Height(l)
{
  if (ns && document[l])
    return document[l].document.height;
  else if (ie && document.all[l])
    return document.all[l].offsetHeight;
  return 0;
}

function absLeft(l)
{
  if (l.offsetParent) return (l.offsetLeft + absLeft(l.offsetParent));
  else return (l.offsetLeft);
}

function absTop(l)
{
  if (l.offsetParent) return (l.offsetTop + absTop(l.offsetParent));
  else return (l.offsetTop);
}

function sp(w,h)
{
  if (ie) return('
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




');
  else if (ns) return('<spacer type=block width='+w+' height='+h+'>');
  return;
}
function make(l)
{
  if (ns && !document[l])
    document[l] = new Layer(1);
  else if (ie && !document.all[l])
    document.body.insertAdjacentHTML('AfterBegin', '<span id="'+l+'" style="position: absolute">&</span>');
}
function show(l)
{
  if (ie) document.all[l].style.visibility = 'visible';
  else if (ns) document[l].visibility = 'show';
}
function hide(l)
{
  if (ie) document.all[l].style.visibility = 'hidden';
  else if (ns) document[l].visibility = 'hide';
}
function move(l,x,y)
{
  if (ie) { if(x) document.all[l].style.posLeft=x; if(y) document.all[l].style.posTop=y; }
  else if (ns) { if(x) document[l].pageX=x; if(y) document[l].pageY=y; }
}
function write(l,i)
{
  if (ie) document.all[l].innerHTML = i;
  else if (ns) { with(document[l].document) { open(); write(i); close(); } }
}
//-->
</script>

<base target="Hauptframe">


<body bgcolor="#0099FF">


</head>
<body>


<script language="JavaScript1.2" type="text/javascript">
<!--
  if (ie || ns) {
    mark();
    reserve(1000);
  }
//-->
</script>

<script language="JavaScript1.2" type="text/javascript">
<!--

/*    Einstellungen/Parameter    */
//-------------------------------//

var Fonts = new Array();
Fonts[Fonts.length] = new Font('Ebene1Font', '#000060', 'Arial,Helvetica,Sans-Serif', '75%', '600', 'normal', 'none');
Fonts[Fonts.length] = new Font('Ebene2Font', '#000090', 'Arial,Helvetica,Sans-Serif', '75%', '600', 'normal', 'none');
Fonts[Fonts.length] = new Font('Ebene3Font', '#0000C0', 'Arial,Helvetica,Sans-Serif', '75%', '600', 'normal', 'none');

var StartX = 0;
var StartY = 0;

var BaseTarget = '_top';
var CloseSubfolders = true;

var Indent = 20;

var Startseite = new Icons('\Buttons/buttonB1.jpg', null, 130, 22);
var Startseite2 = new Icons('\Buttons/buttonC1.jpg', null, 130, 22);
var Heizung = new Icons('\Buttons/buttonE1.jpg', null, 130, 22);
var Heizung2 = new Icons('\Buttons/buttonF1.jpg', null, 130, 22);
var Klima = new Icons('\Buttons/button16.jpg', null, 130, 22);
var Klima2 = new Icons('\Buttons/button17.jpg', null, 130, 22);
var Sanitär = new Icons('\Buttons/button18.jpg', null, 130, 22);
var Sanitär2 = new Icons('\Buttons/button19.jpg', null, 130, 22);
var Info = new Icons('\Buttons/button20.jpg', null, 130, 22);
var Info2 = new Icons('\Buttons/button21.jpg', null, 130, 22);
var Forum = new Icons('\Buttons/button1D.jpg', null, 130, 22);
var Forum2 = new Icons('\Buttons/button1E.jpg', null, 130, 22);
var Gast = new Icons('\Buttons/Gaestebuch/button2A.jpg', null, 130, 22);
var Gast1 = new Icons('\Buttons/Gaestebuch/button2B.jpg', null, 130, 22);
var Kontakt = new Icons('\Buttons/button22.jpg', null, 130, 22);
var Kontakt2 = new Icons('\Buttons/button23.jpg', null, 130, 22);
var Infoboard = new Icons('\Buttons/button1A.jpg', null, 130, 22);
var Infoboard2 = new Icons('\Buttons/button1B.jpg', null, 130, 22);
var Bild = new Icons('\Bilder/Start.jpg', null, 130, 120);
var Ic1 = new Icons('\Bilder/folder_images.gif', null, 15, 15);
var Ic2 = new Icons('\Bilder/icon_padlock.gif', null, 15, 15);
var Open = new Icons('\Buttons/open.gif', null, 20, 20);
var Close = new Icons('\Buttons/close.gif', null, 20, 20);




var FirstFolder = new Folder(null,null,'FirstFolder');

FirstFolder.addFolder('', '', '', null, 'EbenelFont',Bild, null);

FirstFolder.addLink('', '\haupt.htm"', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont',Startseite, Startseite2);

FirstFolder.addFolder('Heizung', '', '', null, 'EbenelFont',Heizung, Heizung2);
Heizung.addLink('Privat', '\Privat/Heizung/under_construction.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic2);
Heizung.addLink('Programme', '\Programme/Heizung/Programme.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);

Heizung.addFolder('Herstellerverzeichnis1', 'Herstellerverzeichnis', '', null, 'EbenelFont',Close, Open);
Herstellerverzeichnis1.addLink('Kessel', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Heizung/Kessel.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
Herstellerverzeichnis1.addLink('Heizkörper', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Heizung/Heizkoerper.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
Herstellerverzeichnis1.addLink('Armarturen', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Heizung/Armaturen.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
Herstellerverzeichnis1.addLink('Rohre', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Heizung/Rohre.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
Herstellerverzeichnis1.addLink('Fernwärme', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Heizung/Fernwaerme.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
Herstellerverzeichnis1.addLink('Alternativ Energie', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Heizung/Alternativ Energie.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);


FirstFolder.addFolder('Klima', '', '', null, 'EbenelFont',Klima, Klima2);
Klima.addLink('Privat', '\Privat/Heizung/under_construction.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic2);
Klima.addLink('Programme', '\Programme/Klima/Programme.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);

Klima.addFolder('Herstellerverzeichnis2', 'Herstellerverzeichnis', '', null, 'EbenelFont',Close, Open);
Herstellerverzeichnis2.addLink('Klima- Lüftung- Kälteanlagen', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Klima/Klima- Lueftung- Kaelteanlagen.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
Herstellerverzeichnis2.addLink('Zentrahl- Raumlüftungsanlagen', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Klima/Klima- Lueftung- Kaelteanlagen.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
Herstellerverzeichnis2.addLink('Truhen, Luftschleier, Lufterhitzer', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Klima/Klima- Lueftung- Kaelteanlagen.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
Herstellerverzeichnis2.addLink('Einbaugeräte, Zubehör', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Klima/Einbaugeraete, Zubehoer.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
Herstellerverzeichnis2.addLink('Staubsaugsysteme', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Klima/Staubsaugsysteme.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);

FirstFolder.addFolder('Sanitär', '', '', null, 'EbenelFont',Sanitär, Sanitär2);
Sanitär.addLink('Privat', '\Privat/Heizung/under_construction.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic2);
Sanitär.addLink('Programme', '\Programme/Sanitaer/Programme.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);

Sanitär.addFolder('Herstellerverzeichnis3', 'Herstellerverzeichnis', '', null, 'EbenelFont',Close, Open);
Herstellerverzeichnis3.addLink('Abwassertechnik', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Sanitaer/Abwassertechnik.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
Herstellerverzeichnis3.addLink('Gas- Wassertechnik', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Sanitaer/Gas- Wassertechnik.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
Herstellerverzeichnis3.addLink('Feuerlöscheinrichtung', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Sanitaer/Feuerloescheinrichtung.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
Herstellerverzeichnis3.addLink('Objekte, Amarturen', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Sanitaer/Objekte, Armaturen.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
Herstellerverzeichnis3.addLink('Zubehör', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Sanitaer/Objekte, Armaturen.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
Herstellerverzeichnis3.addLink('Wärmedämmung und Rohrleitung', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Sanitaer/Waermedaemmung und Rohrleitung.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);


FirstFolder.addFolder('Sonstiges', '', '', null, 'EbenelFont',Info, Info2);
Sonstiges.addLink('Privat', '\Bilder/under_construction.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);

Sonstiges.addFolder('Programme', 'Programme', '', null, 'EbenelFont',Close, Open);
Programme.addLink('Feuerungstechnik', '\Programme/Sonstiges/Feuerungstechnik/Feuerung.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);


Sonstiges.addFolder('Herstellerverzeichnis4', 'Herstellerverzeichniss', '', null, 'EbenelFont',Close, Open);
Herstellerverzeichnis4.addLink('Bauelemente, Baustoffe', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Sonstiges/Bauelemente, Baustoffe.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
Herstellerverzeichnis4.addLink('Be- und Entwässerungsanlagen', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Sonstiges/Be- und Entwaeserungs- Ver- und Entsorgungsanlagen.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
Herstellerverzeichnis4.addLink('Ver- und Entsorgungsanlagen', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Sonstiges/Be- und Entwaeserungs- Ver- und Entsorgungsanlagen.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
Herstellerverzeichnis4.addLink('Brandschutzanlagen', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Sonstiges/Brandschutzanlagen.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
Herstellerverzeichnis4.addLink('Kücheneinrichtung', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Sonstiges/Keucheneinrichtung.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
Herstellerverzeichnis4.addLink('Labor- Lagertechnik', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Sonstiges/Labor- Lagertechnik.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
Herstellerverzeichnis4.addLink('Rohrleitungszubehör', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Sonstiges/Rohrleitungszubehoer.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
Herstellerverzeichnis4.addLink('Sondermedien', '\Herstellerverzeichnis/Sonstiges/Sondermedien.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);


FirstFolder.addFolder('Infoboard', '', '', null, 'EbenelFont',Infoboard, Infoboard2);
Infoboard.addFolder('STB', 'Staatliche Techniker Schule Berlin', '', null, 'EbenelFont', Close, Open);
STB.addLink('STB-Homepage', 'http://www.technikerschule-berlin.de/', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
STB.addLink('STB-HKS Homepage', 'http://www.stb-hks.de', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic1);
Infoboard.addFolder('STB1', 'Studierende der STB-Berlin', '', null, 'EbenelFont', Close, Open);
STB1.addLink('Abschlusssemester 05/06', '\Semester06/semester.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic2);
STB1.addLink('Abschlussfeier 05/06', '\Semester06/Bilder.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont', Ic2);


FirstFolder.addLink('', 'http://www.Boardway.de/cgi-bin/forenserver/foren/F_1069/cutecast.pl', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont',Forum, Forum2);

FirstFolder.addLink('', '\http://www.pc-computertechniker.de/tinc?key=HiS4z8dO&start=-1&reverse=1', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont',Gast, Gast1);

FirstFolder.addLink('', '\Mail.htm', 'Hauptframe', 'EbenelFont',Kontakt, Kontakt2);




FirstFolder.build();

//-->
</script>


&</body>

</html>_


----------



## AlArenal (7. Mrz 2006)

Java != JavaScript


----------



## bygones (7. Mrz 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Java != JavaScript


daher verschoben


----------



## Dante (7. Mrz 2006)

hi,

du kannst hier nich teinfach ein paar hundert  zeilen code posten udn hoffen das gerade mal jemand ne stunde zeit hat die durchzuschauen und den fehler zu finden. Wobei Fehler ja etwas übertrieben ist, 'geht nicht' ist keine fehlerbeschreibung!

Der Firefox hat eine Javascript-Konsole (Unter Extras), dort werden Fehler gerne ausgegeben, was sagt die denn?


----------

